# Sensor rotacion de rueda



## Jerkox (Oct 22, 2007)

Bien tengo que conseguir controlar cuantas vueltas da una rueda, con un sensor de rotación, aunque los que he visto son muy caros.(no se si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir alguno barato). Se me habia ocurrido realizarlo mediante una aspa q pase a traves de un tranmisor -receptor de luz, de manera que cada vez que pasase cuenta una vuelta.

Existe alguna otra manera? O algun sensor barato de rotacion?

Muxas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 22, 2007)

El transmisor-receptor lo puedes reemplazar por un optoacoplador de ranura.

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/fairchild/H21A2.pdf

Otras opciones:
Optoacoplador reflectivo con un trozo de espejo sobre la rueda, cada vez que pasa por frente al opto, refleja y el opto manda un pulso.

http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/toshiba/2418.pdf

Reed-relee con un iman sobre la rueda

Existen otros metodos pero son mas caros


----------



## Jerkox (Oct 30, 2007)

Muxisimas gracias fogonazo, vere ahora lo que hago


----------

